# Exposição de Fotografia ATMÓS - O lado mais intenso (mas Belo) da atmosfera



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2021 às 15:11)

Olá,
Gostaria de partilhar e deixar o convite, para a minha exposição que será inaugurada amanhã, pelas 16h00 na Galeria N118 em Alpiarça.
Estará patente até 30 de Dezembro.

Para quem se interessar pelo tema  , estão todos convidados a aparecer. Eu estarei lá amanhã a partir das 16h00.







Apareçam! 
Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2021 às 17:46)

Olá!
Em toda a história do meteopt.com sempre houve uma série de partilhas de registos fotográficos incríveis. Fotorreportagens, caçadas meteorológicas, noites e dias à espera que a trovoada/neve aparecessem... Espero um dia voltar a ter tempo para me dedicar a estes hobbies que tanto gosto.

Felizmente há membros que em praticamente todos os eventos nos vão deliciando com imagens únicas!

Daí a avançarem para uma exposição fotográfica, acho que nunca ninguém o fez.
Por isso, desde já os meus parabéns pela ousadia, trabalho e dedicação.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2021 às 23:42)

AnDré disse:


> Olá!
> Em toda a história do meteopt.com sempre houve uma série de partilhas de registos fotográficos incríveis. Fotorreportagens, caçadas meteorológicas, noites e dias à espera que a trovoada/neve aparecessem... Espero um dia voltar a ter tempo para me dedicar a estes hobbies que tanto gosto.
> 
> Felizmente há membros que em praticamente todos os eventos nos vão deliciando com imagens únicas!
> ...


Muito Obrigado André!

É, de facto, uma oportunidade se calhar única até ao momento, de poder expor fotografias nesta temática, numa Galeria.
O objectivo também passa um pouco por aí... tentar ir "abrindo" este tema das tempestades e da "beleza" que lhes pode estar inerente, ao público em geral e que está menos habituado a este tipo de imagens.

Obrigado mais uma vez! Aparece!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2021 às 01:46)

ecobcg disse:


> Olá,
> Gostaria de partilhar e deixar o convite, para a minha exposição que será inaugurada amanhã, pelas 16h00 na Galeria N118 em Alpiarça.
> Estará patente até 30 de Dezembro.
> 
> ...


Uau! Parabéns pela dedicação! 
A ver se consigo arranjar um dia para dar um saltinho até aí.


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2021 às 08:28)

Bom dia

Desejo-lhe sucesso, apesar deste maldito vírus.
Gosto muito desta abordagem de sair do sector do " meteorologia ".
Isto é frequentemente inexistente em campos especializados como a astrofotografia.

Bon weekend à tous :-)


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2021 às 08:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Uau! Parabéns pela dedicação!
> A ver se consigo arranjar um dia para dar um saltinho até aí.



Muito obrigado! Aparece sim! A exposição estará por lá até 30 de Dezembro. De 4.ª feira a Domingo, das 10h00 às 18h00. Encerra à Segunda e Terça-feira.




Toby disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Desejo-lhe sucesso, apesar deste maldito vírus.
> Gosto muito desta abordagem de sair do sector do " meteorologia ".
> ...



Muito Obrigado!


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (6 Dez 2021 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Esta é uma iniciativa que deveria ser vista como um exemplo para toda a comunidade meteorológica em Portugal e na Europa. É uma exposição que resulta de muitas horas de trabalho, muita dedicação e um investimento bastante significativo em fotografia. As capturas têm uma grande qualidade e poderiam ser expostas em qualquer outro espaço de referência. Que sejam apreciadas como bem merecem!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2021 às 23:15)

Anticiclone Açores disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Esta é uma iniciativa que deveria ser vista como um exemplo para toda a comunidade meteorológica em Portugal e na Europa. É uma exposição que resulta de muitas horas de trabalho, muita dedicação e um investimento bastante significativo em fotografia. As capturas têm uma grande qualidade e poderiam ser expostas em qualquer outro espaço de referência. Que sejam apreciadas como bem merecem!


Muito Obrigado pelo comentário!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2021 às 11:30)

Entretanto, a foto que estava no post inicial, deixou de ter o link activo (cenas do facebook)... 
Não sei se dá para retificar, ou se coloco depois outra aqui directamente.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Dez 2021 às 21:40)

Boa noite
Relembrar que esta minha exposição estará patente apenas até ao dia 30 de Dezembro, na Galeria N118 em Alpiarça. Quem ainda não teve oportunidade de a ir ver e ainda está interessado, estes são os últimos dias para o conseguir! Não percam!


----------

